# Sponsoring IMF Member for Logs



## AnabolicServices (Sep 13, 2017)

IMF Community,

We are an approved Sponsor on ASF and HCU and starting to earn credibility there, but not seeing much movement here on IMF and havent had anyone take advantage of our match what you buy promo that ends this Friday. 

We are offering a member sponsorship of a cycle in return for logs on overall process and product to start establishing a brand here on IMF, please shoot me an email *ASadmin@unseen.is *with your member name and a little about you and cycle you'd run for selection process. We may do as many as 3 sponsorships, thanks.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2017)

Great opportunity here guys, check these Guys out and help support our sponsors here at IMF!  

Actually PM sent, got a couple Q's myself


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 19, 2017)

Blergs, I appreciate this post. Email me your order to anabolicservices@protonmail.com and ill have it expressed shipped today. 



blergs. said:


> Great opportunity here guys, check these Guys out and help support our sponsors here at IMF!
> 
> Actually PM sent, got a couple Q's myself


----------



## blergs. (Sep 29, 2017)

AnabolicServices said:


> Blergs, I appreciate this post. Email me your order to anabolicservices@protonmail.com and ill have it expressed shipped today.



been 10 days and no contact back. everything going ok?


----------

